# 457 Visa Processing Time



## Maxo (Jul 1, 2013)

Hello all,

I gave this week the required information to my Immigration agent in order to apply for a 457 offshore.

I can't seem to find much information on this forum about the processing time post-1st of July and I was wondering how long should I expect to wait until I get my visa ? Of course course it depends on many factors, but please do share your experience so we can get a rough estimate.

Does it really help to be on the low-risk countries list ? And does WA tend to take longer or shorter time to process their applications ?

Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## Smar (Sep 16, 2013)

Maxo said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I gave this week the required information to my Immigration agent in order to apply for a 457 offshore.
> 
> ...


 Was your employer already a sponsor? Are you traveling on your on?


----------



## Rayen (Jun 4, 2013)

Maxo said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I gave this week the required information to my Immigration agent in order to apply for a 457 offshore.
> 
> ...


If an employer is sponsoring you for 457 then it should be quick less than 2 months ..


----------



## Smar (Sep 16, 2013)

Rayen said:


> If an employer is sponsoring you for 457 then it should be quick less than 2 months ..


I have a sponsor, but i'm still waiting on my visa...


----------



## Rayen (Jun 4, 2013)

How long you been waiting ?


----------



## Smar (Sep 16, 2013)

Rayen said:


> How long you been waiting ?


Applied on 16/07 ans i'm from France which is ment to be a "low-risk" country...


----------



## Rayen (Jun 4, 2013)

Hope it wont be long smar.. election and all might be delaying the things ....


----------



## Smar (Sep 16, 2013)

Visa granted! Thanks God!!:cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## Maxo (Jul 1, 2013)

Smar said:


> Was your employer already a sponsor? Are you traveling on your on?


Yes and Yes.

Congratz on your visa ! Would you mind sharing your timeline ?


----------



## Smar (Sep 16, 2013)

Maxo said:


> Yes and Yes.
> 
> Congratz on your visa ! Would you mind sharing your timeline ?


Thanks! My employer wasn't a sponsor...

Sponsor application 13/06 approved 16/08
Nomination application 16/06 approved 16/09
Visa applivation 20/08 approved 17/09


----------



## Maxo (Jul 1, 2013)

4 weeks after visa application, that is actually pretty good ! hope it will be the same for me !


----------



## nikhil777 (Feb 12, 2014)

*457 subsequent entrant*

_hi everyone !!! i just lodged my 457 dependent visa recently .. had medical ( x-ray ) this week .. anyone know what is the processing time for this visa ??_?


----------



## Ajan (Mar 22, 2013)

I am IT professional?

I am currently working in Singapore, my Company HQ in Melbourne. They accepted me to sponsor my self. Can Anyone tell me what is the possibility of getting my visa sucess?

Thanks
Ajan


----------



## dersimli62 (Jul 23, 2014)

Dear friends;

Thanks for your valuable contributions.

My employer has just been approved as a business sponsor and they will start the process of sponsoring me.

My question is;

1) My nominated occupation will be: ICT Support Engineer - ANZSCO 263212 (I am an Onsite Support Engineer, so we decided that would be the most suitable option) In the IMMI web site it says that some of the occupations would need Skills Assessment, but majority won't. In your opinion, will the ICT Support Engineer role need a Skills Assessment?

2) In the immigration website it says the TSMIT(minimum salary level) for 457 Visa is shown as 57K including super, I earn 60K at the moment that includes super, so do you think would that be an issue since I am slightly over the threshold.

Please advise.

Any comments will be highly appreciated.

Regards;


----------



## Legend18 (May 1, 2014)

What is the current trend of time frames of processing of Dependent 457 VISA ?


----------



## andynurpuri (Nov 17, 2014)

*Response*



dersimli62 said:


> Dear friends;
> 
> Thanks for your valuable contributions.
> 
> ...




Dear dersimli62,


Please see the following response in relation to your questions:

1) The requirement of a skills assessment will highly depend on whether the qualifications you hold are recognised in Australia (Australian Qualifications Framework). If, however, your application is solely based on work experience, Immigration may request a skills assessment in order to verify that you are suitably qualified for the said occupation. If you have undertaken your studies here in Australia, it is likely that you will not need a skills assessment, however, it will depend upon the circumstances of your case of which I am unaware of.

2) The Temporary Skilled Migration Income Threshold (TSMIT) is currently $53,900 plus superannuation. Being slightly over the Threshold is not an issue, however, your employer will need to demonstrate that the salary provided to you is no less favorable than that provided to or would be provided to, an Australian citizen or permanent resident performing a similar role. As such the salary should be in line with the current market salary rate for ICT Support Engineers in Australia and the state of which you will be based.


I hope that helps,


Regards,


Andy Nurpuri

Lawyer / Migration Agent
MARN: 1388 298


----------

